# Applying new decking over a gutter apron.



## m.mcdaniel (May 3, 2010)

I am working on a project that has copper gutters with a three inch apron onto the roof. The current roof is going to be removed down to the decking, at which was built for cedar shingles (roof boards spaced apart two inches), and subsequently will need to have new decking installed over top of the old for installation of asphalt shingles. The copper gutters are over 75 years old, have had multiple repairs and are on their last leg, but are not leaking profusely. With every attempt being made to provide the highest quality roof install possible, would you remove the gutters or leave them?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The plywood will rott out if a new gutter flashing is not installed to cover the edge of the plywood. Preferrably the gutters will also be replaced at the same time as the roof when ever the budget allows. if they've been repaired multiple times, replace the gutters too.


----------



## m.mcdaniel (May 3, 2010)

The gutter is all one piece, with a 3in apron running onto the roof. What are your thoughts on leaving the gutter and installing the new plywood over top of everything, thus trapping the apron between the old deck and new decking?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

remove gutters do *not* install ply over top of apron,by the sounds of it you need new gutters


----------

